# A dreaded lump....



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I feel badly for you and for her. Be sure to get it checked out! Chances are it's a fatty lump, but still.....
good wishes coming your way!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will keep her in my prayers that it is nothing. Honey had a Mast Cell Tumor removed from her leg about 6 months ago and since we hae found 3 tiny pera size lps---all of which turned out to be nothing.

This morning hubby got in from the road andwas laying on the bed with honey. She was on her back and all of a sudden h was almost screaming at me that Honey had a big lump on her side. I tore to the bed and started feeling--and iwas a rib!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So nerve racking!! It is small now but unlike the moles that she has had recently, she does need her teeth cleaned so I will be working on getting that done and will probably have the lump removed/biopsied at that time as well. Just need to get back from work this month so I have the money to do it.

She was literally just at the vet too...

And I was there yesterday with dogs that I pet sit. one of the dogs have a UTI and the owner calls and the secretary goes, "you have an awesome petsitter, she got him right in, knew something was wrong, got the right tests done, and now has something to make him feel better."


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie's lump is going down it was a reaction to the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phew...That had to be a big scare. Having had seniors in the past I know the feeling well. Glad everything is fine.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good that it is going down. Moxie dont scare your Mom and us like that.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> Moxie's lump is going down it was a reaction to the rabies vaccine.


That happened to me too. I found a lump and freaked. Turns out it was the vaccine site and it went away in about a month.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We were thinking and my boss was very kind to offer to call her vet and as we were driving I randomly thought oooh reaction to rabies vaccine!!! And it started to go down right after that!!!


----------

